# General queries for 189\190 Visa



## Singh99 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi,

I am preparing my documents for Australian 189\190 Visa. Appreciate if someone can help with following queries,

1.For ACS skills assessment, the roles and responsibilities letter from my previous company do not cover much details as they only provide 5-6 points letter. Is it okay if I also get detailed letter from my colleague and get it notarized and submit it as well as a support document.
2.Currently, I am in Australia from more than 2 years. Do I need to obtain police clearance certificate from both India and Australia?
3.Regarding address on Indian passport, my parents have shifted to a rented house and will move to our new house when ready. So the address on my indian passport is no longer our permanent address. For visa purposes, do I need to update address on my passport (for that will have to wait until we move and may take few weeks\months). Can I still go ahead with visa without updating my passport. In this case, how can I get PCC certificate (if required)

Thanks,
Singh99


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

point - 2 
you need to get PCC of all countries where stay TOTAL of 1 year or more in past 10 years (1 months 12 times also count as one year)

Point - 3 no need to update address in form 80 you will be mentioning all addresses you stayed at in past 10 years and current address as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Singh99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am preparing my documents for Australian 189\190 Visa. Appreciate if someone can help with following queries,
> 
> ...


1. You have to get a statutory declaration from your colleague, not a notarised letter .
Please ensure that it is in the format as per ACS requirements and on stamp paper

2. You will need to get the PCC from India and Australia 

3. Getting the Indian PCC will not be difficult. You will have to apply for the same to the IHC in Australia. Through VFS 
Just give both the old address and the new rented address.
There may be a delay, so apply well in advance.
No need to update the passport as far as I know but do recheck with VFS

Cheers


----------



## rtcteacher (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi

I wish to apply for subclass 189 visa under occupation University Lecturer. I would like to know if need to do VETASSESS assessment first before I can applly EOI.

Can somebody send a link for a step by step procedure.

Also is there a telegram/whatsapp group where I can get some advise and help

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rtcteacher said:


> Hi
> 
> I wish to apply for subclass 189 visa under occupation University Lecturer. I would like to know if need to do VETASSESS assessment first before I can applly EOI.
> 
> ...


Here yiu go

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## Singh99 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks for your response.
Could you please help me with the format of document for ACS Skill Assessment. Would really appreciate that. Here I am talking about Format for Statutory declaration from a colleague. 
Couple of more questions, 
1. Can the Stamp paper be of any amount
2. Can the document length exceed one page

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Singh99 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> Could you please help me with the format of document for ACS Skill Assessment. Would really appreciate that. Here I am talking about Format for Statutory declaration from a colleague.
> Couple of more questions,
> 1. Can the Stamp paper be of any amount
> ...


The format for SD is exactly as a reference letter, format for which is already given on the ACS website
Just more details of the person issuing the SD is added and his relationship with you 

The value of the stamp paper should be of the amount suggested by the notary who will do the witnessing. Follow his advice 

2. It can be as many pages as you want it to be as long as each pages are signed by the notary and the person giving the SD
.i doubt if anyone can complete a SD in 1 page

Cheers


----------

